# Pregnant or IBS Attack?



## Guest (Aug 16, 2000)

Ok - I am trying to concieve and have felt weird all week. Just not good - weak, slight fever, hungry, not hungry, and very sleepy. I am supposed to "start" on the 20th - so it is early if I am in fact pregnant. I just don't know how to treat these "symptoms" - is it IBS or early pregnancy? I can't tell.


----------



## Jo-Anne (Jan 13, 2000)

Hi Oh the pain,It could be either one of those. Hard to tell. You should be able to take a pregnancy test and find out now or in a few days. When I was pregnant with my daughter I started having morning sickness one week after my missed period but felt different a week or so before that, hard to explain the feeling. I seemed to know that I was pregnant. With my son I knew too but never had any morning sickness.We are trying to have another baby, this is the first month trying, actually it is the first week of trying. Maybe we will be lucky and get pregnant right away like last time. I think I must be crazy for wanting another baby. My son is almost 16 and my daughter is 4 1/2 and just starting kindergarden in a few weeks. Anyway, good luck and let us know what the results are. Is this your first? Very exciting!Regards,Jo-Anne


----------



## morning (Jun 8, 2000)

Hmmmm..."Oh the Pain" maybe you are pregnant. I don't think the slight fever would have anything to do with it, but the other symptoms??? I just knew I was pregnant with my last baby at least a week before I "missed". Heres hoping that it's good news!







JoAnne, I don't think you're crazy for wanting another baby, in fact, my two are 9&5 and the "baby" starts full day kindergarten next week. My husband and I are now considering trying for a third, too! I don't feel old enough to not have a baby in the house anymore! So here's to another round of diapers! Best of luck to you, too!







Morning


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Sleepiness was my primary problem very early in pregnancy. No morning sickness, just this feeling that I could fall asleep in the middle of a rock concert. I must have slept at least 14 hrs. per day. But that went away after the 1st trimester and came back later toward the end. I didn't have any other early symptoms other than the sleepiness. Are you hoping you're pregnant? Until you're sure, I wouldn't treat any of these symptoms with meds, just in case.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2000)

Marier - yes, I am hoping so I have not taken any meds accept Bentyl a couple of times (my Dr. knows and Bentyl is ok for now). I have been VERY sleepy though. And today on the way to work I felt like I really needed to eat something - like low blood sugar or something. I have had all of these symptoms at one time or another before though for one thing or another, so I don't want to be too excited yet. My very low grade fever is somewhat unusual though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2000)

Oh the Pain-I know exactly how you feel. Felt the same way, for two weeks, then yesterday I found out I was pregnant!!!!!! But, it took a while for it to show up on tests (the urine test). Don't ignore your body- take home tests to help ease your mind- Clear Blue Easy is one of the most sensitive for the hormone hCG. Also, act like you are pregnant- get rest, avoid foods, talk to doc about medicine. Good luck!!!!! Keep us posted!!!!!!


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

One thing to keep an eye on if you are pregnant is what meds you take for your symptoms. My sister had severe gallbladder attacks when she was pregnant, so that might be another possiblity or something to watch for. If you are pregnant then congratualtions!!


----------



## Jo-Anne (Jan 13, 2000)

Hi Oh The Pain,I was just curious if you have taken the test yet or waiting it out? How are you feeling, any better?Take care,Jo-Anne


----------



## Darla (Mar 25, 2000)

HI,I'm 32 weeks pregnant(7 more to go)as soon as I conceived my IBS kicked in badly. I never really threw up but I suffered terribly with cramping, gas pains, bloating, indigestion, fatigue, you name it. It got so bad that I went to my GI and found out I also had H pylori infection. But thankfully in the middle trimester I felt great (noticed I said felt) now in my last I'm miserable again. But its almost over!!!!! if I were you, and was suspecting that I was pregnant. I would not take any type of medicines that would be harmfull. Just treat you symptoms as if you were not to risk hurting the fetus if you are. Talk to your doctor about what may be safe to take over the counter. Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2000)

Thanks everybody! I don't know yet. I am usually very regular, and my last period started on the 20th last month. I bought a home test that is supposed to be very sensitive - I'll try it this weekend. I almost went to get a blood test today, but I don't want to be disappointed. Isn't that silly? I am still not feeling to good. Not really nausea, but having some small cramps and pretty tired. I also have IBS and allergies that could be causing these symptoms though. I was pregnant last year and miscarried, so I was not very sick at all. I am hoping to have morning sickness this time - that's silly too, huh?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2000)

Well, I'm not pregnant after all. We'll try again next month. My symptoms must have been PMS, IBS, and allergy related! It's disappointing though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2000)

Sorry to hear that you are not PG.


----------



## Jo-Anne (Jan 13, 2000)

Hi Oh The Pain,Sorry to hear your news. Keep positive and it will happen next month! I hope your feeling okay.Regards,Jo-Anne


----------



## becjo (Sep 16, 1999)

Oh the Pain - I know how you feel







I've been trying to get pregnant since last October so I know the disappointment you must feel. But, there's always next month







As my husband says - pratice makes perfect







We'll have to keep up on each other and see who gets pregnant first - fun challenge







Rebecca


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks for your concern everyone. Becjo - Thanks and good luck to you too! I think my problem is that I really want to have a girl (isn't that awful) so I was reading this book called "How to Choose the Sex of Your Baby." It is very interesting. I did not go to extremes with it though. You are supposed to monitor your temperature (among other things) to predict your ovulation time for several months. The idea is girl sperm swim slower but last longer and boy sperm swim faster but die quicker. So, if you have sex a couple of days before ovulation, the girl sperm will still be around to get the egg (they live 72 hrs). So, being as how I am impatient and my cycle is very normal and predicatble, I did not do all of the months of monitoring my ovulation signs. I just thought, we'll have sex a few times before I think I will ovulate, then we are more likely to have a girl. Last year we got pregnant the first month trying, but then I miscarried. I don't think we'll have a problem next month.Now - don't get me wrong, I 'll be perfectly happy if God gives us a healthy boy. I just thought it would be neat to have a girl since my sister in law has a boy and my best friend has twin boys. I'm a firm beleiver in "everything happens for a reason." And I love frilly stuff.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2000)

Keep up the positve attitude! Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------

